# FaceBook cringe thread



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jul 15, 2018)

It's no secret that FaceBook is a terrible website filled with insane peopled terrible memes, and old people who don't know how to use the internet. So in this thread we post and discuss all the terrible things FaceBook has to offer.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jul 15, 2018)

Do these count as cursed images?


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 15, 2018)

The last image isnt cringe when its the truth lads


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jul 15, 2018)

I just wanna grill.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jul 15, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> Do these count as cursed images?


I believe they're called cursed boomer images


----------



## wateryketchup (Jul 15, 2018)

Old people shouldn't be allowed online


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 15, 2018)

wateryketchup said:


> Old people shouldn't be allowed online


Old people should be the only people allowed online.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## AnOminous (Jul 15, 2018)

Probably some of the others are, too, but "Caspian Paddock" was a troll.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jul 16, 2018)

But was Larry Gooseman a troll?


----------



## Gutpuke (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Eryngium (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh come on, that ones edgy as shit but It’s not as shitty a joke as the other ones... imo anyway


----------



## James Howlett (Jul 16, 2018)

Holy shit I had low expectations for this thread (I used to follow r/oldpeoplefacebook) but the kiwi farms delivers and gives me the good shit! I like the minions/vaccine meme in the OP because the minions are queer lil autists.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Jul 17, 2018)

Posting a classic:


----------



## Dragon Face (Jul 18, 2018)

Deaf community's typical reaction to news about Cochlear Implant: https://www.facebook.com/TheDailyMoth/videos/908020922733142/




Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 19, 2018)

Dragon Face said:


> Deaf community's typical reaction to news about Cochlear Implant: https://www.facebook.com/TheDailyMoth/videos/908020922733142/



[silent REEEEEEEEing in ASL intensifies]


----------



## Dragon Face (Jul 19, 2018)

This video, lmao. 

https://www.facebook.com/francesonlive/videos/2006310732712337/


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Jul 30, 2018)

A bunch of weird shit I found on Facebook, thought I'd share


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 31, 2018)

It's really sad when old people whore for internet points.


----------



## Doomguy246 (Aug 1, 2018)

The mere fact that some of you have FB accounts is cancer.

I don't even know what is on FB. (Save one group I keep hearing of from a YT'er I like.)


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Aug 28, 2018)

I fucking hate shit like this, no lie its fucking gay.

Someone did one of those "I'm ugly and suffering" attention grabs again


 


 

And then here are the offense images she is talking about


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 28, 2018)

Dragon Face said:


> Deaf community


There's a community watch thread waiting to happen.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 28, 2018)

XYZpdq said:


> There's a community watch thread waiting to happen.


Deaf people are blunt as hell irl. They don't hesitate to insult people. It's oddly refreshing. I wonder how thus would work out if one of them became the new Chris Chan.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 28, 2018)

Minions. Minions everywhere. Something to say, there's an unrelated minion for that. Anti immigratiom minion, anti trump minion, fake friends minion. Nothing puts home the message better than a mute yellow chode apparently.


----------



## Dragon Face (Aug 28, 2018)

XYZpdq said:


> There's a community watch thread waiting to happen.


Yep. People on this site have been saying that for several years but there's no action. We already have several Deaf lolcows, so that adds up to another reason why Deaf community watch thread is a glorious idea. I've been meaning to start that thread for a while, but I need to find my confidence first and know that thread will not have any serious backfire. Gotta lurk a little bit more first to get the better idea. 



Maxliam said:


> Deaf people are blunt as hell irl. They don't hesitate to insult people. It's oddly refreshing. I wonder how thus would work out if one of them became the new Chris Chan.


Yes, we're blunt as hell and it's culturally acceptable to us. In American Sign Language, there's no way you can be 100% clear and be vague. If you wanna describe someone who's fat, then the sign is going to be offensively obvious that you're talking about a fat person. (Imagine, a universal gesture for "fat") There's no discreet way for this other than fingerspelling. 
We can take a look at more examples of other blunt signs that are so politically incorrect. 

You're right, this will be very interesting.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 29, 2018)

Dragon Face said:


> Yes, we're blunt as hell and it's culturally acceptable to us. In American Sign Language, there's no way you can be 100% clear and be vague. If you wanna describe someone who's fat, then the sign is going to be offensively obvious that you're talking about a fat person. (Imagine, a universal gesture for "fat") There's no discreet way for this other than fingerspelling.
> We can take a look at more examples of other blunt signs that are so politically incorrect.
> 
> You're right, this will be very interesting.


I actually like it. Too many people mince words and it's annoying.

I just imagine a deaf mafia shaking someone down for protection money. "Nice shop you have,be a shame when we torch it...if you don't pay...".


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 30, 2018)

I feel sorry for the NSA lizards having to look through all this FB garbage.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Feb 7, 2020)

Spoiler: pedobook


























> Jera Spencer Alaksandu Wilusa you triggered reactionary THEY'RE ALREADY WATCHING PORN YOU FUCK. Porn with unrealistic and non stereotypical situations and actors that is not by any stretch of the imagination "instructional" or educational, but HIIIIIIGHLY questionable and an industry that still exploits women to a RIDICULOUS amount.
> 
> ALSO literally all you need to do, is look at teen pregnancy rates correlated to access to sex educstion or even just money spent on education. Your backwater country fails HARDEST at healthcare, second hardest st education and third hardest st making sure that those teenagers getting a shit education don't get shot by a schoolmate and end up in your shit healthcare system.
> 
> ...















tl;dr: Craig Soby is a pedo and should neck himself.


----------



## SnarkySperg (Feb 7, 2020)

Daughter of Cernunnos said:


> Spoiler: pedobook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know those crazy pearl clutching Fundamentalists who claim there's a 'gay agenda' and that kids are being brainwashed into being gay? Yeah....they might have a point.


----------



## 2al (Mar 30, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2990043677712567&id=100001208928659 http://archive.md/ToKFr Someone on my friends list shared this.


----------



## Kochmess (May 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Made a new faceberg acc to digg up some stuff and this was the first thing I saw.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (May 14, 2022)

I'm friends with a guy I worked with on boomerbook and he's a fucking treasure trove of cringe.


----------



## Astro Loafo (May 14, 2022)

I love Facebook. It was so fun trolling ppl, and then seeing your group go on the news. Fken love it, good times


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 20, 2022)

This was forwarded to me from FB, which I don't use (ideally).  Does this count as cringe?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

